# Paper @ The Pond



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Had a nice post all typed out and hit the wrong button....AND POOF DISAPPEARED 
Well here are me pic from todays plunder at the Ditch. All I can say be poor Ugly Stik & Reel, they got thier butt burnt up with this Sideeye. 
Pic courtesy o' Robbie ( Sorry did'nt get yer buddies name) 








Here be Robbie with a nice sideeye. Pic courtesy o' TugCapn








The patented CHEEEEEEEEEZE!!!!!! Enjoy the rest o' the pics 








Scales don't lie 
















This pic be dedicated to SkunkApe & RedFish ( note sticker in foreground) 








Gonna TASTE GOOD 








MAN WHAT A DAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

nice gators there. was it on that ugly stik i sold you?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Dude....*

You crack me up...

Ultimate accolades for the paper side-eye!!!! Did you catch 'em on the bent soda can top w/ a tick on the end??  

Donate that flesh to the less worthy, like the one's that refuse to Kayak fish! :fishing:


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice fish there Tug! Nice meeting you and Redfish the other day at CB&T.
BRJ


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

I saw you when I was coming across the high rise. I thought I saw you beached on the right side of the cove Galen.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great work*

Way to go.:beer::beer:


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice ! I fished it yesterday and did well catching 21 with the biggest being 23". 7 were keepers with the rest being under 14" on cut mullet again. Great job on that beast.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*catch and release*

Pretty work on the catch and nice report... Thanks for the info!! Here's a thought>> With all of the pressure this spot receives during the months of Jan.- Mar., I'd just like to remind everyone to be conservation minded... It'll be real easy for the Speck fishery there to get severely weakened... It's a good idea to C&R fish unless they are mortally wounded during the fight or you'd like to weigh for paper... As the popularity of this particular spot grows and accessability is readily available, we need to be aware of the fishes well being. Nevermind the controversial edibility factor..... Just my .02
Have a GREAT day


----------



## valazybeachbum (Jul 24, 2007)

Zigh said:


> Pretty work on the catch and nice report... Thanks for the info!! Here's a thought>> With all of the pressure this spot receives during the months of Jan.- Mar., I'd just like to remind everyone to be conservation minded... It'll be real easy for the Speck fishery there to get severely weakened... It's a good idea to C&R fish unless they are mortally wounded during the fight or you'd like to weigh for paper... As the popularity of this particular spot grows and accessability is readily available, we need to be aware of the fishes well being. Nevermind the controversial edibility factor..... Just my .02
> Have a GREAT day



here we go Zigh...you open a can of worms :--|


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

valazybeachbum said:


> here we go Zigh...you open a can of worms :--|


 It was just a friendly reminder to think of the future... Nothing more. Someone has to be on the fishes side......

Enjoy the day

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

It's a good idea to be conservation minded and to catch and release as much as possible in general, not just this particular location. It will help us all in the long run. Thanks for the reminder Zigh.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I'm not pointing fingers and will never say that I don't keep a limit because I love to eat fish but the real problem here is the 10 fish per person per day limit with Specks not who's keeping them or from where.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

i agree with jay b
dang i made a rhyme


----------



## vinnie302 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Catch and Release*

From reading a lot of these posts on here (especially the "let's go fishing posts") and my own experience it seems people on the kayak board (and possibly other boards) go fishing A LOT...with that being said I do see a good amount of photos of their catch and most of those ARE C and R photos. Just a reminder to all of the obsessively pro-C and R advocates, most of us release more often than not and just because you see a person on here posting 10 pics of keeper catches a week doesn't mean this person kept everything he caught; he probably went fishing day in and day out. I don't feel any responsible "fisherman" needs a reminder of the impact on fishing...just my .02.

Vinnie


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Cpr*

You have said it best so far Vinnie. I for one like a good fish dinner, but on the other hand I will throw a fish back with no problem. I photo with the sideyed' captured as clear evidence of that days plunder, then set said sideeye free .

We here at POL do encourage CPR, but sometimes the crew needs grub to go along with the Rum :beer:. CPR is actually the only way to go, that's where ALL the photos in the Yak forum here come from. Keep up the plunder, photo & throwback .


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Well said guys. I've grown up out here, and i've been eating and catching these fish as long as I can remember... and being a cook, you can imagine I eat my fair share of fish. I NEVER take more than what my friends and family can eat in two days (if it's frozen fish in my house its bait or chum) and abide by laws and regs. You also have to take morality in factor here... if he doesn't have a good chance and he's in slot, im boxin' him... if it's a clean catch and fast release, and I know there is a bunch more to catch, he's goin back to fight another day.


----------

